# success! if you want to boot 4OS (lion10.7.3/win7/ubuntu12.04/FreeBSD 9)



## saphire (Mar 16, 2012)

I put 4 OS'es on one 250GB SATA HDD on a Dell Latitue E6500. 







Chameleon 2.1 boot disk0 with Hackintosh Lion 10.7.3, Win7 (32 or 64 are all ok) and Ubuntu 12.04, however, booting FreeBSD 9 impossible. So try to learn grub2 in Ubuntu12, chainload+1 .... are all failure. Let me display more here to anyone know what I split the only 1 HDD


```
hd0, gpt1 is EFI
hd0, gpt2 is Mac
hd0, gpt3 is Win7 ESP
hd0, gpt4 is Win7 
hd0, gpt5 is ext4 for / of ubuntu
hd0, gpt6 is linux swap
hd0, gpt7 is freebsd9-boot
hd0, gpt8 is freebsd9 /
hd0, gpt9 is freebsd9-swap
```
Here is the right 40_custom for your action before *sudo update-grub*.http://http://dl.dropbox.com/u/66180721/40_custom


```
# kfreebsd_loadenv /boot/device.hits
```
 otherwise it will display error if you remove "#"

and `set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom.option=rw` if you choose ro then after booting, I cannot internet because I use intel wifi5300 DHCP, ifconfig is no address.

Brgds/Saphire @ 2012Mar16th


----------



## saphire (Mar 16, 2012)

SORRY, IT SEEMS MISSED OR MISTAKES


----------

